# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  التعريف بكتاب المعجم المفهرس لألفاظ الحديث النبوي ومؤلفه محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي

## روح سارة

ولد "محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي" في إحدى قرى القليوبية في (جمادى الأولى 1299 هـ = مارس 1882م) لأبوين كريمين، ونشأ في القاهرة، وسافر وهو في الخامسة من عمره مع أسرته إلى السودان حيث كان والده يعمل وكيلاً للإدارة المالية بوزارة الحربية، وظل هناك نحو عام ونصف التحق في أثنائها بمدرسة أسوان الابتدائية، ثم عادت الأسرة إلى القاهرة، واستقرت تمامًا في القاهرة.

التحق محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي بمدرسة عباس الابتدائية، وظل بها حتى بلغ امتحان الشهادة الابتدائية في سنة (1312هـ = 1894م) لكنه لم يوفق في الحصول عليها بعد أن رسب القسم الفرنسي كله بالمدرسة، فتركها إلى مدرسة الأمريكان، ودرس بها عامين، ثم تركها أيضًا، وفي سنة (1317 هـ = 1899م) عمل بمركز تلا التابع لمحافظة المنوفية مدرسًا للغة العربية في مدرسة جمعية المساعي المشكورة، وبعد فترة عمل ناظرًا لإحدى المدارس في قرى الوجه البحري، وظل في هذه الوظيفة سنتين ونصفًا.

ولما أعلن البنك الزراعي عن وظيفة مترجم تقدم لها، وعين بالبنك في (3 من ذي القعدة 1323هـ = 30 من ديسمبر 1905م)، ويبدو أنه وجد ميلاً وارتياحًا إلى وظيفته الجديدة، فعمل بها طويلاً حتى (13 من جمادى الأخرى 1352هـ = 3 من أكتوبر 1933م).

وقد هيأ له استقراره في هذه الوظيفة أن ينصرف إلى القراءة، ومطالعة أمهات كتب الأدب في العربية والفرنسية، وأن يرتبط بصداقات مع أعلام عصره.



وكان ممن ارتبط بهم محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي بصداقة وتلمذة العالم المحدث "محمد رشيد رضا"، تلميذ الإمام محمد عبده، وراعي حركة الإصلاح من بعده، وصاحب مجلة المنار التي أسدت إلى الفكر الإسلامي خدمات جليلة، وكانت مشعل نور للمسلمين الباحثين عن الهداية والطريق القويم.

ولازم "محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي" صاحب المنار منذ أن التقى به سنة (1341هـ = 1922م) ولم يفارقه حتى وفاته، ونهل من عمله، وفتح له آفاقًا واسعة في علوم السنة، ووجه كثيرًا حتى وثق به الشيخ فكان يستعين به فيما يُعرض عليه من مسائل وقضايا.

المعجم المفهرس لألفاظ الحديث النبوي

شاء الله تعالى أن يقع في يدي الشيخ رشيد رضا النسخة الإنجليزية من كتاب "مفتاح كنوز السنة" لفنسك أستاذ اللغات الشرقية بجامعة لندن، وهو فهرست معين الباحث في الوصول إلى مكان الحديث في مصادره المشهورة، فأعجب به، ورغب في ترجمته، وعهد بهذه المهمة إلى صديقه محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي واستغرق ترجمة هذا العمل خمس سنوات من العمل الجاد حتى أتمه سنة (1352هـ = 1933م) على خير وجه، وكم كانت سعادة العلامتين الشيخ رشيد رضا وأحمد شاكر بإنجاز هذا العمل، وإدراك أهميته، وكان المشتغلون بالحديث يعانون معاناة شديدة في تخريج الحديث، وربما قلب أحدهم صفحات كتاب من كتب السنة حتى يعثر على الحديث.

وقبل أن يشرع الرجل في الترجمة كان قد أرسل إلى "فنسك" يطلب منه تصريحًا بالترجمة باعتباره مؤلف الكتاب، فاستجاب على الفور، وبعث له بالجزء الأول من المعجم المفهرس لألفاظ الحديث النبوي الذي يقوم على إصداره مع لفيف مع المستشرقين، فلما اطلع عليه، وجد به أخطاء كثيرة ضمنها كشفًا، وأرسله إلى فنسك الذي سر لذلك، وكتب إليه يرجوه مراجعة التجارب الأخيرة للكتاب قبل الطبع، فاستجاب لرجائه، وإذا علمنا أن المعجم يقوم به أكثر من أربعين مستشرقًا في أنحاء العالم، ثم يصحح عملهم ويستدرك عليهم مجتمعين أدركنا قيمة العمل الذي كان يقوم به الرجل، وقد نوه فنسك بمشاركة "عبد الباقي" القيمة في تقدمته للمجلد الأولى من المعجم.

والمعجم المفهرس لألفاظ الحديث يقوم على إيراد الألفاظ الواردة في الحديث النبوي، وترتيبها على حروف المعجم، مع ذكر عبارة من الحديث التي وردت فيه الكلمة، فإذا أردت معرفة مصدر الحديث، كشفت عنه عن طريق أحد ألفاظه، فتردك إلى مصدره، والمصادر التي اعتمدها فنسك هي: الصحيحان صحيح البخاري وصحيح مسلم، والسنن الأربعة المعروفة، وهي سنن أبي داود والترمذي والنسائي وابن ماجه، بالإضافة إلى مسند أحمد بن حنبل وهو أكبر كتب السنة، وسنن الدارمي وموطأ مالك.

والكتاب من الأعمال العظيمة التي خدمت السنة ويسرت الوصول إلى الحديث، في وقت لم تكن فيه الأقراص المدمجة التي تحوي عشرات الآلاف من الأحاديث، ونستخدمها الآن في الوصول إلى معرفة مصدر الحديث.

جهوده في خدمة السنة

انطلق "محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي" يخدم السنة النبوية في وقت لم تكن تلقى فيه الاهتمام الذي تستحقه، وأبلى بلاء حسنًا، سواء فيما يتصل بتحقيق أمهاتها أو التأليف فيها، أو تخريج أحاديثها، فقام بشرح وفهرسة صحيح مسلم، وموطأ مالك، وسنن ابن ماجه، وأخرجها على أحسن صورة، دقة وتنظيمًا وتنسيقًا وترقيمًا، بما يتفق مع جلال السنة، وما تستحقه من عناية، وقد رزق الله تحقيقاته القبول والذيوع بين أهل العلم وصناعة الحديثة.

وأما مؤلفاته التي خدمت السنة، فيأتي في مقدمتها: "اللؤلؤ والمرجان فيما اتفق عليه الشيخان"، والمعروف أن أعلى درجات صحة الحديث هو ما اتفق عليه الشيخان البخاري ومسلم، والكتاب ذائع معروف، يجمع ألفين وستة أحاديث مرتبة على أبواب الفقه.



وله "جامع مسانيد صحيح البخاري"، وهو كتاب يجمع أحاديث كل صحابي أخرج له البخاري على حدة، ورتب أسماءهم حسب الحروف الهجائية، وهو بذلك صورة أخرى لصحيح البخاري المرتب على كتب الفقه وأبوابه.

وتقدم بهذا العمل إلى مجمع اللغة العربية لنشره، فشكل المجمع (سنة 1362 هـ = 1943م) لجنة من أعضائه ضمت أحمد بك إبراهيم والشيخين "إبراهيم حمروش" و "محمد الخضر حسين" لدراسة الكتاب، فأشادت بالعمل والجهد المبذول فيه، وانتهى الأمر باعتذار المجمع عن نشر الكتاب، محتجًا بأن العمل أدخل في باب السنة منه في باب اللغة، ويشاء الله أن لا يُطبع الكتاب في حياة مؤلفه وظل حبيس الأدراج، حتى نشر بعد وفاته بفترة طويلة سنة (1412هـ = 1991م).



أطال الله في عمر محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي حتى بلغ العقد التاسع، لكنه ظل متمتعًا بصحة موفورة، ونشاط لا يعرف الكلل، وحياة منتظمه أعانته في إنتاج الأعمال التي يحتاج إنجازها إلى فريق من الباحثين، وبارك الله فيما كتب، فانتشرت كتبه شرقًا وغربًا، وعم الانتفاع بها، وظل يؤدي رسالته حتى لقي ربه في سنة (1388 هـ = 1967م).

هوامش ومصادر:

    * نعمات أحمد فؤاد – محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي صاحب فهارس القرآن والحديث – مجلة العربي – العدد (118) – السنة 1968م.
    * خير الدين الزركلي – الإعلام – دار العلم للملايين – بيروت – 1986م.
    * مجمع اللغة العربية – محاضر الجلسات في الدورة العاشرة (1943 – 1944م) – القاهرة 1970.
    * فنسنك – مقدمته للمعجم المفهرس لألفاظ الحديث النبوي – ليدن – 1936م.

----------


## باغية الخير

الله يجزيه عنا خير الجزاء وينفعه بعلمه وينفعنا

----------

